# [H]Dark Eldar,VC,bfg,ect,$$ [W]DOC,DKOK,Demons,Gamers Ed rulebook,Fow[Can]



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I am selling off\trading my extra models in order to build something a bit less common (And less functional most likely) On the table top i am located in Canada and will ship world wide if the price\trade is right. For sales i only accept pay-pal.

I am selling off\trading my extra models in order to build something a bit less common (And less functional most likely) On the table top i am located in Canada and will ship world wide if the price\trade is right. For sales i only accept pay-pal.

Dark Eldar Army $350 (Well painted in a bone scheme, All current range of models pictures on request) 
============= 
Codex: Dark Eldar 
Succubus x1 (Finecast) 
14 Incubi (metal) 
20 Warriors 
10 Wytches 
1 Ravager (Unpainted) 
5 Raiders 


Vampires Counts army -$500 
================ 
Army retails for $1163 

zombies x102 
Spear Skeletons x45 
Graveguard w\Great Weapon x40 
Ghouls x40 
Wight King Bsb x2 
Krell, Lord of undeath x1 
Himlech Kremmler x1 
Striogi Vampire x1 
Varghulf x1 
Mannfred Von Carstien x1 
Mounted Vampires x2 
Corpsecart x3 
Black Coach x1 
Terrorgiest x1 

Random 
------- 
War of the ring, Mordor Army-$75 
3 BFG eldar Cruisers
6 BFG Eldar Escort ships
Tyranid Codex-$20 
Witchfate Tor Tower $60 (started customizing to undead tower...Includes Metal Gothic Pieces to finish)
HUGE amount of Bits, Will trade\sell them all! Ask for pictures or certain parts.
1 Legion of the Damned w\Multimelta $10
Assorted Star Wars & Rare Dungeons\Dragon Miniatures
Collection of Star Wars collectibles
Warhammer 40k: Apocalypse


Things i will take in trade 
----------------------- 
Codex: Imperial Guard
Codex: Demons of Chaos
6th Edition Gamers Edition

Death Korps of Kraig
-------------------------
DEATH KORPS OF KRIEG COMMAND HQ SQUAD x1
DEATH KORPS OF KRIEG COMMAND SQUAD x1
DEATH KORPS OF KRIEG COMMISSAR SET x1
DEATH KORPS OF KRIEG INFANTRY SQUAD x3
DEATH KORPS OF KRIEG LASCANNON TEAM x3 
DEATH KORPS OF KRIEG AUTOCANNON TEAM x1


Demons of Chaos
--------------
FW Bloodthirster
FW KHORNE DAEMON PRINCE AND HERALD
20 Bloodletters (plastic)

Guard
---------
Hydra Flak Tank x2


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Updated, Will trade in your favor slightly!


----------

